# Spooky troller



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Water depth


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

When LMB are shallow they are usually bedding and more aggressive = less prone to spooking.

Also they're less skittish in general. Likely due to less predators than Reds, Snook, etc.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Water depth


Some of those docks with snook are pretty shallow. 1-3 feet. I guess that's not 6 inches, though


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

LowHydrogen said:


> When LMB are shallow they are usually bedding and more aggressive = less prone to spooking.
> 
> Also they're less skittish in general. Likely due to less predators than Reds, Snook, etc.


They are the boss in many southern lakes, minus Gators. I can see that as a good reason.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

loganlogan said:


> They are the boss in many southern lakes, minus Gators. I can see that as a good reason.


Once they're grown, I think big birds are their only real worry, Osprey/Eagles.

I watched a Bass try to eat a smaller marsh hen the other day. It got away, but that Bass NAILED it.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

LowHydrogen said:


> Once they're grown, I think big birds are their only real worry, Osprey/Eagles.
> 
> I watched a Bass try to eat a smaller marsh hen the other day. It got away, but that Bass NAILED it.


I have seen a lure that mimics a duck but never thought it was a viable option. Maybe it is.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

loganlogan said:


> I have seen a lure that mimics a duck but never thought it was a viable option. Maybe it is.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

tcov said:


>


Maybe that is the answer to my woes. Aside from the fact that I'm not very good at fishing. The last few times I went out, the lake seemed empty of bass. I threw everything, even a wacky rigged worm, which usually catches something. I should have had a baby duck lure.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

loganlogan said:


> Some of those docks with snook are pretty shallow. 1-3 feet. I guess that's not 6 inches, though


You won’t run a trolling motor in 6 inches effectively, the prop is too large.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You won’t run a trolling motor in 6 inches effectively, the prop is too large.


 Yup. You’ll blow out every fish around you because you basically have to drive on the surface that shallow with a trolling motor.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You won’t run a trolling motor in 6 inches effectively, the prop is too large.


Agreed.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Duckling lures are very common for Muskie and pike.

@Drifter may have tried some if he ever get away from the Instagram box.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> Duckling lures are very common for Muskie and pike.
> 
> @Drifter may have tried some if he ever get away from the Instagram box.


Yeah I would try it, but most of my pike spots are out of service and I can’t have that....


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Drifter said:


> Yeah I would try it, but most of my pike spots are out of service and I can’t have that....


Are there even pike in the mountain west? I didn't think there were?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> Are there even pike in the mountain west? I didn't think there were?


Oh yeah, the northeast corner of Montana is loaded with pike and mosquitos


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Drifter said:


> Oh yeah, the northeast corner of Montana is loaded with pike and mosquitos


Well damn, you learn something new every day.


----------

